# New addition to the brood!



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Today we brought home Tyler Bozak (named after a hockey player). As I mentioned in my adoption dilemma post, he is very young to be rehomed (six weeks), but the people who had him are eager to unload the kittens as they are moving.

Anyways, he's doing great so far! He's very sleepy, but he has been up to play a few times, and is eating kitten hard food soaked in water (he had too much trouble chewing the hard pieces and he refused soft food). No pees or poos yet but it's only been about five hours, and my Sadie took about 24 hours.

Without further adieu here's Tyler Bozak (Bo): 










DO HIS EYES LOOK A LITTLE ODD TO ANYONE? SHOULD I BE WORRIED?


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awwww he is so beautiful. Can't really tell if there's anything wrong with his eye. Do you plan to take him to the vet for a check up?


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, he'll be going to the vet, but he looks a bit like he has a lazy eye.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

He is darling! I hope all goes well, he is just adorable. I have not had a kitty this small before, mine always found me when they were around 6 months old. I want to have a baby kitty like this at least once  Good luck with him.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Your little fur baby is adorable!


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

What a cutie!!
Hard to tell from a photo....but remember that even in humans, one side is bigger/different than the other. I wouldn't worry about it at this point.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

What a wee darling! My little Lisbeth; who came to us beyond emaciated at around 6 weeks (& weighing only 180gms) had very weird eyes. They looked very uneven and wonky. We even called her googley eyes for a while! She's now 10 months old (and a whopping 4.8kg!!!!) and her cute little face is completely normal with even, beautiful soulful eyes. I'm sure Tyler's will come right too :razz:


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone  He's a little sweetheart, eating well (every four hours so far, about a tablespoon of dampened kitten food as he refuses real soft food), running about a bit (I dont' know if you can call it running at six weeks, but he's trying!), and trying his hardest to make friends with the other cats, who don't seem up for it at the moment (lot's of hissing, to be expected, except from our old guy who always loves our new babies). 

He also has the sweetest little purr, he really is just a joy.


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

Congrats on your new addition! I got my Stanley Momo at about 3 weeks old (was found in a box by the highway with his siblings) and he looked a mess for quite some time. For that matter, my husband just commented two nights ago that his coat is finally looking healthy and getting a nice sheen to it (he is now 11 weeks old). He doesn't look near the mess my Stanley was, but I agree that his eyes look a little "off" but I doubt they really are 

Congrats again!


----------



## ellavader (May 31, 2013)

What a cutie!!


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

He's been with us for a little over 24 hours and has yet to poo, should I be concerned?


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

Sometimes it takes a cat a little bit to become accustomed, and comfortable enough in their new home before they poo. I remember monitoring our litter box for 2-3 days before I found my first poop, it was so exciting in a strange, crazy cat lady way!

Because he is a young kitten it might be harder for him to hold it the way older cats do in stressful situations. I would check around your house to see if he deemed somewhere else more appropriate to go. They may have said he was litter trained, but accidents happen with kittens that young when they just can't make it to the litter box!

I don't know it he is too old, but if he looks like he's got a bit of a bloated belly maybe stimulating him would be helpful? Like I said, I don't have much experience (make that none) with little kittens, so I don't know if that makes a difference in a 6 week old kitten.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

now that you mention it I think it was about three days with Sadie, and I remember picking her up and doing a little potty dance. The things we do for our babies.

I've checked the room we have him contained in, I didn't spot any poops but I'll keep an eye on things. I'll also try stimulating him.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Six weeks is old enough to potty on his own. Be sure he has plenty of fresh water and kitten food available at all times. Generally when I foster kittens I keep high quality dry food out 24/7 and feed wet three times per day. He will eat and poop when he's ready. You shouldn't be needing to soften his food anymore. He's got sharp little teeth that are great at crunching on hard food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

He seemed to be having trouble chewing, he would just spit out whole pieces. I was worried he would choke.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

He's so cute! I wish I could help, but I don't know anything about kittens. The youngest cat I had was about 4 months when I adopted her. Maybe he's just a little stressed?


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

He will get the hang of it. He should have been eating solids for at least 2 weeks now. I've got 3 week old fosters that I'm starting the weaning process on and anticipate that they'll be enjoying solids in a week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for your help and advice everyone. I've given him some hard food this morning, he seems to be getting better at chewing but is still refusing soft food. I will try again later, perhaps he isn't hungry at the moment.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

Ate a bit of soft food just now.  also had his first poo last night!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

charley_d said:


> Ate a bit of soft food just now.  also had his first poo last night!


Yeah for poop!!! What a relief!


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

So adorable he is more than precious I love how he has a first name and a surname too


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

It was! I'm glad no one was there to see my happy potty dance and immediate poo inspection.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

What's potty dance like? I am curious


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

It involves a lot of hand clapping and praise! He also refused to go in the small little box I set up but rather took six tries to get in the "big cat" box and went in there. 










This is the little face I woke up to before work!


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

charley_d said:


> It involves a lot of hand clapping and praise! He also refused to go in the small little box I set up but rather took six tries to get in the "big cat" box and went in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

Very precious. I know the potty dance quite well! He looks charming!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

JungliBillis said:


> What's potty dance like? I am curious


yes, we all would LOVE to see a potty dance!! Maybe you could post it on You Tube for the rest of us to see. :mrgreen:

Aside from potty dances, he is SO cute!! Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Aaah! That little face is cute enough to kill! And look at those big furry paws.


----------



## charley_d (Jul 5, 2013)

I don't think you want to see the actual potty dance! Haha.


----------

